# Changes to Theatre Infrastructure



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2013)

If you haven't noticed, see a ophthalmologist immediately.

After much discussion, deliberation, and strageticizationment, we've implemented a structure that Theatre staff and staff in general feel will help this section continue to grow at the pace it has been, which has been quite remarkable compared to the general trends of the forum itself.


*What Has Changed*


We have separated Film and Television into separate sections. This is something we've been pondering for quite a while, but logistics slowed our processes. With the great help of many )and especial thanks to Bioness and Suzuku), we've managed to find an agreeable solution and start this process.

One of the hang-ups for a long time was formatting the division between film and television. Possibilities were discussed, but the ultimate decision was to make Television a subsection, and for Film to remain the Theatre proper. There were a number of reasons for this, but they basically come down to volume and activity trends/patterns:

By it's nature, there are many more films released than television shows produced. This has resulted in more activity on the films side, simply by the sheer volume of threads the medium of film can produce. Logistics and logic favored Film.


The disparity between popular threads and moderately popular threads on the television side is explicitly large. Our conclusion was that it would make much more sense to have television be a subsection rather than have a stagnated first page dominated by the same shows forever.


Television has more lulls than film throughout a yearly cycle, with the summer months being an obvious period of dearth.


A subsection was made for Marvel-related properties, including Film, Television, and General discussion. With the hegemony of Marvel in popular culture right now, it was decided that in order to free up the first two pages of the Theatre, a Marvel subsection was our first priority.


The Thread Directory has been broken up. Television threads are being moved, and the movement of Marvel-related threads has concluded. Threads that could fall between TV and Film have not been moved.


 Threads that have few if any replies are being purged, unless they are already in the Directory.



*Moving Forward*

We feel that this should allow you to focus more on each medium, providing more space to run games, contests, tournaments, and general discussion threads. For the benefit of cleanliness, please try and do the following when you make new threads:


Make sure the thread is being made in the right section


Include a year-of-release in film titles, as the Marvel threads have been doing recently.


For television threads, include the network the show is airing on in the title


Read the goddamn Directory before you make a thread for anything that's not new.



This might not be the end of the changes, but these are certainly the biggest of the changes. _PM me or Winny if you have any thoughts/suggestions/complaints about what has happened, or any thoughts/suggestions/ideas that you'd like implemented as we progress._



Thanks, and always remember... I'm here for you, and I also can't stand any single one of you.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2013)

Great stuff, now to just spell the Theater like that.

Were redundant threads merged in the Directory clean up?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2013)

As many as I could catch. I'm back in the NF Staff Dungeon moving all the goddamn TV threads over, but if there's anything messed up in any of the Directories (merges, invalid threads), let me, Winny, or another Smod know about it.


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm curious just how the growth of the theatre section compares to the other sections of the forum.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2013)

Good job Jove.  You are a fantastic mod.  It's a shame Para has learned nothing from observing you.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2013)

Is Para even a mod? I know he's green but I've never seen him do any mod work.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2013)

He reports what he sees to real mods.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2013)

Funny because it's true.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2013)

From a regular, I think the section could be more active but it's not regressing atleast.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2013)

Considering this is a Naruto/weaboo forum, the fact we're more active than Channel 12 and right behind the Library is great.


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Stringer (Sep 5, 2013)

I like the change in the layout, it's tidy.

So far it makes browsing through the section a bit more pleasant.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> From a regular, I think the section could be more active but it's not regressing at least.



I shall try to post more. I think it is possible to make a direct correlation to my posting within the Theatre and a greater output of responses. Like anytime I call Stunna out on his shit. 

Good times.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2013)

Is there anything staff can do to attract more female posters?


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 6, 2013)

True that Yasha


----------



## Grape (Sep 6, 2013)

That's great and all, "Ms. Jove", but why is there still no subsection for live theater? Where are we supposed to discuss "Mama Mia!" etcetera?

And why is the "Heroes" subforum gone?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2013)

You know you could just put both DC and Marvel and any other comic related show in one sub forum.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2013)

> Is there anything staff can do to attract more female posters?



Female posters just aren't interested in film on this board.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2013)

Those of us who have sisters should force them to join.


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2013)

Adding a subsection for tv makes so much more sense. It was kind of a cluster fuck before and it was annoying as balls to try to find a thread for a tv show again after a summer hiatus. This should be much better.



Yasha said:


> Is there anything staff can do to attract more female posters?



Be less creepy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 8, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Is there anything staff can do to attract more female posters?



I dunno, maybe I can do a recruiting run in Fanclubs.


----------



## Detective (Sep 9, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> I dunno, maybe I can do a recruiting run in Fanclubs.



Fuck no. Do not wander into those badlands of human decay, Jove. They carry diseases in that place. It's like the outer city limits in Stallone's Judge Dredd.


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Is there anything staff can do to attract more female posters?



You are really pushing for this aren't you?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Good job Jove.  You are a fantastic mod.  It's a shame Para has learned nothing from observing you.



Para's gone, you're talking about Parallax.


----------



## Jena (Sep 9, 2013)

There are other female posters in this section, but most of them stick with specific threads for television series that they're into.


----------



## Detective (Sep 9, 2013)

Jena said:


> There are other female posters in this section, but most of them stick with specific threads for television series that they're into.



I think you're more than enough woman for us around here, Jena. :vagbump

We don't necessarily need new blood, just better quality from the existing members.

However since Yasha and a few select others still believe that flirting online is not a useless avenue of pursuit, they still have hope.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't bring it up for my personal gain. I'm doing it with section's best interest at heart.

Jena is awesome and all, but she is a bro as far as I am concerned. In fact, she is more manly than some of us will ever be.

Having a female voice is vital for a more balanced discussion/debate on films heavily favoured by one gender, eg. Titanic Twilight or Pacific Rim.

Yin & Yang, people.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2013)

Yash, Jena is a solid 4/10 you are not getting any 6-10's over the net.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2013)

Yasha said:


> I didn't bring it up for my personal gain. I'm doing it with section's best interest at heart.
> 
> Jena is awesome and all, but she is a bro as far as I am concerned. In fact, she is more manly than some of us will ever be.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't you be talking to Jena about that then?  Sections don't actively recruit people, people are interested and more than welcome to come.


----------



## Jena (Sep 9, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Jena is awesome and all, but she is a bro as far as I am concerned. In fact, she is more manly than some of us will ever be.



This is true.


Not sure what you can do to get girls in the section other than actively inviting people to come post here. I think the general threads just don't have too many female regulars because people just aren't interested in coming into the section. A lot of the Konoha Mall subsections are like that, though. They have core groups that frequently post in them but they don't get too many people just wondering through. That's been my experience, anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2013)

If we do invite more girls they'll just run away.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2013)




----------

